# Muzzle for a Border Terrier



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a muzzle that fits a Border Terrier. Pippa needs one temporarily and all of the ones at the pet shop didn't fit her type of head shape.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it for walking in, or just for a few mins of use?

If for walking in you *must* use a basket/baskerville muzzle. Its the only one that has sufficient room for panting and drinking. A sleeve muzzle will prevent both of these things, and can cause your dog to over heat in a short space of time.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

the melster said:


> Can anybody recommend a muzzle that fits a Border Terrier. Pippa needs one temporarily and all of the ones at the pet shop didn't fit her type of head shape.


#]

You can get the basaket muzzle from pet shop, we have a few border terriers we have to muzzel to run with our dogs and they fit fine


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

can i ask why she needs a muzzle, as Border's generally don't need a muzzle


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies ...

Pippa is my elderly mums dog and for no reason the last few times she has gone out she has attacked another dog without warning. She chased them down and then bit them/grabbed them on the back .. really nasty. One was a young puppy and do not want her turning another dog. Until we can get to the bottom of it we can't risk her biting an owner trying to break them up. My mum is also recovering from a recent heart attack and does not need the extra stress when walking just now. She is being seen by a behaviourist but as yet has not shown any agression whilst she has been there.

The problem with Pippa is that she has quite a small head and all the muzzles at the pet shop she could pull over her head with her paw. I will definately look for the basket type.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

good luck with her, what has her temperment been like normally, before this attack, My one bitch can be a little crabby when she is coming in season. i can understand you want the best for her and your mum, and not wanting it to happen again, hope the behaviourest can help sort her problems out


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont forget to introduce the muzzle gradually. That way she wont protest so much, and will be less inclined to try and paw it off.


----------

